# Test Results from Anorectal Manometry Test



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I had my anorectal manometry test today. I had extremely weak muscle tone during the test segments requesting me to squeeze on a sensor that was inserted in my rectum. They also did an anal sensitivity test by inserting a balloon and increasingly inflating the balloon. I have not gone over this part with my doctor yet. As part of the muscle tone, they also had me ‘cough’ and bear down on the sensor. My muscles showed a little more promise on this portion of the test.Over all I feel that some part of the test were very subjective, especially the portion where I responded to the sensations of the balloon being inflated. It’s one thing trying to respond to the very real sensation of when you need to have a BM and the sensations of urgency. I found that knowing that the balloon is not a real urgent/uncomfortable problem needing evacuation to be off-putting. I did tell them that I was finding all of this very difficult.Also, as I only had about 3-4 hrs. sleep (I had to get up at 4:00 AM to do my final prep enema!!), I unfortunately found a lot of it to be a blur.I was given an exercise to perform (Kegel for the anus) for the next 8 wks. I’m supposed to do this 10 sessions a day, 10 repetitions each session. If after 8 wks. I feel this hasn’t improved, I’m supposed to see about using a biofeedback machine. My insurance will probably NOT pay for this, and it would cost me approx. $1,500.00 out of pocket.AND, they gave me a handout with the usual ubiquitous recommendations of increasing my fiber, after I’ve explained that I am in agony just now passing anything C or D.My test was ordered by a colon/rectal surgeon. I go back to my new gastroenterologist (my 3rd one) this coming Wednesday. He seems more accessible than the other two had been. So, despite everything I’ve been through, I am still optimistic that something can improve/change. In the meantime, I remain miserable from incomplete evacuation (D & C), constant bloating and lower left pelvic pain.Right now all I want is a good night’s sleep to try and digest all of this. I would also love to be able to eat some food without extreme discomfort. I’ve lost 17 lbs. over the last 4-5 mos. and do not need to lose anymore.EvelynP.S. I will post sensitivity results and new doc's feedback when I get them.


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

SeekingHope-Am glad to hear that you were able to have the test and not delayed as you had mentioned. I was unable to expel the balloon and also never felt the urgent need to go so they were able to expand the balloon to full capacity and then they stopped. My doctor said I had a sensation issue in this regard as well as non-relaxing muscles in regard to not being able to expel the balloon. Hopefully your follow-up appointment with your doc is not too far off. I see you're advised to do Kegels-have you done these before? I did them for many years with no success and have read in certain cases they may not be always be the best idea, especially if you have tight, non- relaxing muscles like I've been told I have but will address this with the physical therapist who I see next Tuesday afternoon after work. I've heard that attempting to retain gas and stool is in effect the same as doing a Kegel, much like stopping the flow of urine is, so if this were the case I should have the strongest muscles in the world but obviously I do not. I have heard that Kegels might be helpful also as part of a more comprehensive approach in some cases, such as biofeedback and physical therapy where you are hopefully gaining control while at the same time learning to relax these muscles if they are tightened and/or shortened. Guess we'll both have to wait and see.$1500.00 for biofeedback? It is a far cry from the $6,500.00- $7,000.00 I would have had to pay. I suppose I might consider it at that price. Did they give you a success rate? Is this at a hospital or clinic?Anyway, at least you have this test behind you so you can hopefully move on to the next step. I agree with you that when these tests are performed so early in the morning sometimes you're not quite with it yet. But then one good thing is that often you have to fast for many of these as well as clean out so at least this way you don't have to go so long without food or beverages.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just fyi its worth reading, its free might you might have to register to the site for the free articles. However its worth it. Physiological Testing of the Colon, Rectum and Anus111 By: Bruce A. Orkin, MDOften a diagnosis of a functional GI disorder can be made based on a history and physical examination. Sometimes exxtensive testing may be needed to find a cause. A review of tests used to examine bowel structure and function.http://www.aboutibs.org/library/Its the last one on the page.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I played around trying to do Kegel exercises long ago, but never really mastered them. I've never tried to do the supposed 'anal' variety. The way they explained this is that if I can strengthen the muscles doing this, it should help me evacuate better. I am having great difficulty, however, doing these. I will do my best over the next 8 wks., but I'm thinking that the biofeedback machine may be the better way to enable me to perform these. The approx. $1,500.00 was for the rental of the machine. I'm not sure if this includes additional instruction$$$$, so may end up costing more than that. I may have to ask my son and daughter-in-law for help with this. Otherwise, no, I do not have this kind of money. Heck, I really don't have the $1,500.00. No, I did not ask what their success rate was. I was simply so wiped out from the back to back enemas, no sleep, and getting up at 4:00 AM. This is at a clinic that's part of one of our local hospitals.So far as the eating goes, this situation has become so uncomfortable (and painful at times with the bloating and all), that I have difficulty eating much of anything a lot of the time. I've lost 17 lbs., and I don't have more weight to lose with this.Airplane, please let me know about your physical therapy. Do you know any of the specifics yet of exactly how this is performed and what it's supposed to do? Yes, lets keep posted on all of this.Eric, thanks for the information.Evelyn


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

Their web site mentioned pretty much a bit of everything- Biofeedback, exercise, electrical stimulation. Until I see them, don't know what they will suggest. Don't know if they'll have any advice regarding the rectocele either. I've kind of learned not to speculate too much as so often you go to a physician, clinic, etc. with an idea of all kinds of different things you'll have done and often it seems you come away with an entirely different scenario- sometimes nothing you haven't tried before, in other words. I had expected to go through the motility dept. tests at Mayo which specializes in so-called IBS, which can include the two tests I had done but also much more and I was never offered this option. But I try to be open-minded and am willing to try pretty much anything and of course would like to achieve relief/success with the least invasive methods. If this works, great but again I've learned not too expect too much or at least think I know what they'll say or recommend.Hopefully Tuesday will be an OK day as my appointment is at 4:15 PM and I leave for work in the morning at 5:30 AM so it will be a long day. Hope I'm up for it when I get there and don't have too many GI symptoms because as you know even though that is the whole reason you are there in the first place it still does not help matters when you're distracted or miserable as it interferes with your concentration and train of thought and often after you've left you realize you forgot to ask about or mention things you had planned on. I usually intend to write things down but don't always do so or else don't get enough time to bring everything up anyway. We'll see.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

AIRPLANE, yes, understand well the hope that you're not too miserable with the IBS symptoms by the time you arrive at your appt. after such a long day. And, make sure your write down your questions and all as much as can in advance. I usually do this, but failed to do so at 4:00 AM for my test on Tuesday. I had follow up questions that I phoned in to the nurse, and as of yet have not heard back from their office. Overall, I'm starting to be a little skeptical of this episode. When you're constantly trying to empty IE, it's very difficult to concentrate on doing tent sets of exercises a day. Especially when the exercises are aimed at the exact opposite of what you're attempting to do - evacuate!In the meantime, there's the constant situation of IE. How often do you use enemas, Fleets and warm water, and how often do you use the Dulcolax suppositories? I find the suppositories insufficient in my case. Do you ever use any laxatives? I hate doing enemas, but have found the laxatives either too harsh or unpredictable. The much 'praised' Miralax has been a real problem for me. Seems that most of my docs have advised against doing enemas 'too' frequently, but they aren't living this nightmare. And, I can't remember, have you tried manual evacuation with a glove? This I really hate, but do some, depending on the circumstance. Also, I no longer work and retired several years ago because of MS. What time of day are you using the enemas and suppositories? I do mine in the AM, usually end up wearing depends for several hours because of continuing messy flatulence and mucous.Such is life. And, yes, we've both mentioned this making it difficult to have a relationship. My situation is starting to take a severe toll on my current relationship. We do not live together and I find myself being very angry and annoyed at him because he does not know the full extent of my problems and therefore has no real empathy for what hell I'm going through. He realizes that I'm having a heap of problems, does not want to know the gritty details (not that I'd be comfortable sharing those with most people at all), and realizes that the ultimate horror could be a colostomy. He's been honest enough to say that he does not know if he'd be able to continue the relationship if this were to happen. So, this is stressful and sad for me as well.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

P.S. And, do you find yourself needing to 'help' the IE with an occasional enema to clear out everything when you're at the softer stool end of alternating C & D?? Unfortunately, I do.Evelyn


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Chech this out:Surgery to correct obstructed defecation:http://www.starrinfo.com/dtcf/Clinical trialhttp://www.giresearch.org/site/gi-research...y/starr-orlandoI WAS WONDERING WHO HAD THIS DONE.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check it out. But, I've already had so much surgery, I'm hesitant to have anything else done. And, my past colon/rectal doc states that any future surgery will be a bag. I've already had rectal prolapse, sigmoid colon removed, and blockage surgery for a surgical adhesion blockage several years ago. Basically, I have weak muscles in my anal canal and a weak sphichter muscle.Right now I have horribly soft stool that I can not evacuate. If I do an enema, it will become even more diarrhea. I've tried manual evacuation twice today. And, I have a date at 6:00!!!??? Will end up straining to evacuate as much as I can, take bentyl to help with urgency (and somewhat with flatulence), and will also have to take an oxybutinin for my bladder (I have MS, as I 've stated on several of my other posts). And, unfortunately, if things don't calm down, I'll have to resort to Imodium, which as many folks already know, will present it's own hell during the next couple of days.Life??!!Evelyn


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hang in there and perhaps find a good massage therapist for the colon.Mine is good but i just don't want to see her everyday


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

SeekingHope-No, I don't do manual evacuation as I am just no good at it. The last time I tried it was while I was using the pessary which tended to make me feel backed up- even after I'd remove it. I just must not have been pressing on the right places and I ended up with a horrible bladder infection which required 5 days of antibiotics which only makes my GI symptoms worse. So I've totally given up on 'splinting' (that's what manual evacuation is called).I remember one appointment I had with my gynecologist. The night before I had been unable to remove the pessary-removing it takes practice- and when I arrived at the appointment I was backed up and while she was examining me, taking the pessary out, putting it in and doing a pelvic exam, I could tell she was way turned off by the effect of the stuck BM even though it was exactly due to this problem as well as others that we were trying this thing in the first place! As I mentioned before, it is even difficult going to doctors, etc. when you are having problems even though that is the whole reason you're going to them at all- to stop having these problems. Many of them react the same way as anyone on the street would when you're having the associated problems with issues such as IE even though they are in the health profession. At the same time, when you describe the difficulty these issues cause with things such as relationships, I've had some laugh at me as though I'm nuts. So I no longer go into detail about the negative effects on my life unless specifically asked, such as with a questionnaire.As far as the enemas and suppositories, it varies from day to day. I have to leave for work so early that the AM is not the time to do anything. I used to get up early, eat something and have coffee but my body simply isn't ready to evacuate yet so now I get up 20 minutes before I leave for work. I figure I might as well get as much sleep as I can. When I worked afternoons, I still was never ready to do anything until after work. I do mine a bit after eating when I get home if I feel the need. Lately, I've been using Dulcolax suppositories every other day, sometimes using 2, one after another and then I might be able to skip a day and feel OK with no BM. I haven't been using enemas lately but have them on hand. One thing I dislike about the enemas is that sometimes some of the liquid gets stuck inside of me higher up beyond the rectum and just sits there which annoys me. I also have to use a moisturizing suppository or two along with cream to relieve the irritation and this way it has overnight to relieve the burning I always have afterwards-the suppositories can be very irritating. Of course, I have to watch how much and what and when I eat. I am trying calcium to see if I can get things consolidated more and see if it might help the IE. I tried the regular Calcium with D but yesterday I bought the one that says it's for colon health and I'm taking one with each meal which for me is usually only one a day unless I have a snack and then I will take another. I will occasionally take a laxative but only when I have the next two days off as like you I feel they are unpredictable and sometimes they don't want to stop working so it is very rare for me. I tried Miralax too and did not like it. As I've said before, I generally do not eat anything until I get home from work. I'm sure the professionals would say this is not a good idea but this is what it's come down to after trying many different ways of doing things for 23 years. First you try everything that is recommended and then you just resort to what works for you whether it is recommended by anyone or not. This month will be the anniversary of the incident which triggered all of these problems- the improper lifting incident at my old job- 23 years ago.


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

AIRPLANE,You wrote, "This month will be the anniversary of the incident which triggered all of these problems- the improper lifting incident at my old job- 23 years ago. " What happened? Did this result in pulling muscles, throwing things out of alignment?Also, it must be horrible going all day without eating anything. Right now, I'm usually so damn uncomfortable from all of this that I have a difficult time eating period.Unfortunately, yesterday was a bad day trying to evaucate essentially pasty diarrhea type stool. Was probably in the bathroom 15 times or so. Finally took a bentyl to try and stop urgency. And, as company arrived, resorted to worst of all - Imodium. I can't establish any type of working rythm with this. And, of course, am now miserable from the after effects and will have to resort to an enema to try and get all of this out somehow.What do you hope to accomplish with the Calicum w/D? Are you mostly diarrhea these days with difficulty with IE? Is this in hopes of firming up the stool so that it will empty more easily?Evelyn


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

SeekingHope&Info said:


> AIRPLANE,You wrote, "This month will be the anniversary of the incident which triggered all of these problems- the improper lifting incident at my old job- 23 years ago. " What happened? Did this result in pulling muscles, throwing things out of alignment?Also, it must be horrible going all day without eating anything. Right now, I'm usually so damn uncomfortable from all of this that I have a difficult time eating period.Unfortunately, yesterday was a bad day trying to evaucate essentially pasty diarrhea type stool. Was probably in the bathroom 15 times or so. Finally took a bentyl to try and stop urgency. And, as company arrived, resorted to worst of all - Imodium. I can't establish any type of working rythm with this. And, of course, am now miserable from the after effects and will have to resort to an enema to try and get all of this out somehow.What do you hope to accomplish with the Calicum w/D? Are you mostly diarrhea these days with difficulty with IE? Is this in hopes of firming up the stool so that it will empty more easily?Evelyn


I had a physically demanding job doing laundry where there were the very large washers and dryers in a nursing home. You had to move frantically to keep up with the work-almost like you would have to do on an assembly line. You had to use all of your body weight to slam the door on the washing machines closed or else it could come flying open while running which could flood the room. You had to rush to keep up with the folding as the linens became dry. You had to quickly sort through heavy, wet items for the washing machine. As the end of the day drew near, you felt pressured to get things done to satisfaction before you went home. No overtime was allowed.At the end of this particular day, I had punched out and was off the clock and went back to finish a bit of work- yes, stupid but I frequently did this. I was folding some towels and washcloths and I dropped one on the floor. I bent over to pick it up and felt something in my lower right quadrant- like a snap. I knew you were supposed to always bend at the knees but I seldom did this, especially when I was in a hurry. For two weeks I had extremely loud gurgling even when not at all hungry- my parents could hear it one story up it was so loud. Then two weeks later, my pelvis felt like something had prolapsed and I developed a throbbing pain which was pretty much 24-7 and also severe diarrhea which when I had it made it feel like all of my insides were going to fall out- it felt like things would turn inside out. I was passing large amounts of foul gas every 2-5 minutes and had no muscle control to stop it. I figured it would pass but went to a doctor maybe 2 weeks later. When I described my symptoms and how they began, he just chuckled and said 'you've got irrittable bowel syndrome. Eat a lot of fruit and vegetables and a bland diet.' He didn't even bother to examine me and I was in total agony. He told the nurse to give me a copy of a bland diet. This was in 1984.Throughout the following years I was shifted back and forth from gynecologists to gastroenterologists. Essentially, nobody wanted to really work with me in depth to figure this all out. Whenever I went to one, they would refer me back to the other. Eventually, it was decided that it must be fibroids and a hysterectomy was recommended but I strongly suspected this was not the cause and resisted the idea for many years. I did try a myomectomy back in 1990 but it was a horrific surgery and it had definitely added insult to injury, besides which, even though they removed a golf-ball sized fibroid, most likely you'd get more fibroids anyway if this really were the problem which it wasn't. I hoped to somehow get well and possibly get a chance for a relationship and maybe some children but by the time I was 39 I decided none of these things were going to happen and I had the hysterectomy. I am the youngest of 3 children and was my parents only real chance at grandchildren as my sister couldn't have children and my brother could never find a partner. My mother was an only child and was desperate for grandchildren plus I wanted children too as we will have no real family survivors. As suspected, no improvement and even more problems for a few years from what I suspect was a fistula. Now I had gas coming out of me two places instead of one! And a burning sensation and smell that other people noticed from the vagina constantly even when I didn't pass gas, which was even worse than the odor problems from the rectum believe it or not. If I thought I had problems before, things now were twice as bad! And nobody was able to diagnose and subsequently fix it. While that problem is not as bad as it was for awhile, I still sometimes feel that odor from either the rectum or colon somehow gets into the vagina but nobody can find a cause. I'm convinced it is damage from the hysterectomy-possibly because the doctor I was seeing, who also did the surgery, was like 7-8 hours late and he ran into the room and I suspect he rushed through the surgery. He worked at many hospitals and clinics and I think he spread himself too thin. I even had difficulty with follow-up appointments- he'd cancel at practically the last minute because he was running behind. Very inconvenient especially when you're recovering from major surgery. When I last saw him, he asked me how I felt and I told him I didn't feel any improvement, to which he replied, 'I think you feel better.' This doctor was recommended by two co-workers but their problems were probably different from mine. When I think back at how late he was and how he ran into the room, I should have cancelled the surgery and gone to someone else. Also he never noticed the rectocele which I feel I've had all along. I would have had that fixed before the hysterectomy if I'd had any idea but at this point I do not want any more surgery as my previous experiences have been so negative. If I could go back in time, I never would have had a hysterectomy but so many people, not just doctors, convinced me I'd feel just great if I did and finally I gave in. My mother of course was disappointed and against it. I also wish someone would have suggested a pessary as I have heard that once you have a hysterectomy they may not work as well because they can't be in the proper position- your structure is essentially changed after a hysterectomy because the uterus, which many think is only there for bearing children, is believed to function as an important part of the body's structure.My stool is softer than I'd like. I hope the calcium will firm things up and maybe cut down on the IE. I also figure if I'm going to be trying to strengthen things up with the therapy maybe some extra calcium won't hurt either. I'm sure my diet is deficient in nutrients due to difficulty digesting food properly so might as well supplement.P.S. Maybe next week I'll start a new thread regarding physical therapy to keep you posted.AIRPLANE


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

AIRPLANE,I am so very sorry you had to go through all of that, especially at such a young age. Shame on the docs. Unfortunately, with all the managed care and all, I think the hurry-the-patients-through situation has gotten all the worse. Which makes the care someone with complicated medical problems, like most people with IBS and related problems, to be extremely inadequate. Yes, please do start a new thread about the physical therapy. I am trying to do the 'anal Kegel' exercises, but find my muscles to be very weak and this to be difficult. Also, very difficult when I feel like I spend most of my time in the bathroom trying to empty my bowels. Just the opposite of the exercises. Most of the time I simply find myself extremely exhausted with MS, wanting nothing more than to try and get a good night's sleep. (I have extreme insomnia problems and use Ambien, which is of marginal value.) Also, extremely exhausted from being in the bathroom, as so many of us are, trying to go so that I can have a life of some sort.So, yes, please keep us informed.Evelyn


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

WHAT I CAN TELL YOU RIGTH NOW IS IF YOU GET A 30 MIN. MASSAGE OF THE COLON BY AN EXPERT,IT WILL MOVE THE CONCRETE IN YOUR COLON REDUCING THE STRAINING TO GET A BOWEL MOVEMENT!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

1500$ SOUND LIKE A RIP-OFF B.T.W.TRY TO FIND ONE GOOD MASSAGE THERAPIST FOR THE COLON AND LET ME KNOW HOW YOU EVACUATE.See my post in the C-section...


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

I've had very very severe IBS-C for six years, and a particular problem - incomplete evacuation - is my main symptom - indeed my only symptom really. I understand that IBS is very very common, but in all my thousands of conversations with doctors and on internet boards for sufferers such as this I have never come across anyone else who had this as their main symptom.I am basically trying to find out as much as I can about others with this symptom so I can try to make sense of it all and potentially find a treatment that would help. I have been in constant, severe physical discomfort for years now and my quality of life is very bad, and I am really getting desperate. I am SURE that one of the reasons that people like us are not getting treatment is that not enough is understood about what is actually going wrong in our bodies - IBS is really an unhelpful catch-all term in my opinion.Anyway - my questions. Does anyone else here suffer from incomplete evacuation after a bowel movement? And, if so, have you found that your IBS has got periodically and progressively worse over the years that you have had it???Mine have. My symptoms (the incomplete evacuation, constipation and physical discomfort) go along at a certain level, and then (after some minor stress event) will worsen, permanently. Many doctors have simply not believed me when I have told them this, and have certainly not heard of it happening to anyone else. Well, I believe me, and that's all that matters, but I do find it odd that I have never even come across anyone on one of these boards with my particular symptom (the IE and the periodic steady worsening), when one in 10 people are supposed to have IBSHowever, I recently saw a gastroenterologist who made some sense of this for me - she told me that the lower bowel has a certain capacity - I think she said 40mls or something - but what happens with IE is that the capacity becomes enlarged at a certain point (through e.g. stress induced IBS-constipation), to say 100mls, and then the body's sort of baseline for stopping going to the toilet is changed - it sort of "thinks it has finished" even when it has not. So even though the "stressor" has disappeared, the bowel remains distended and the body continues to "stop" going to the toilet at the wrong point. Then, the next time you are stressed, the capacity enlarges again (i.e. the constipation and discomfort gets worse) and it stays that way, even when the stress is gone. This fits my experience of IBS so exactly that I know it must be true. The way to treat the problem (she says) is to gradually reduce the capacity of the bowel - persuade it back to normal, using a biofeedback machine among other things - and there were other complicating factors that I won't bother going into now.But anyway, could you some of you let me know more about your experiences of IBS and particularly of incomplete evacuation, and also whether your IBS has got worse over the years? I really would be very grateful, as I think trying to understand what is going on with this particular symptom could help people like us find treatment.


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

I've had very very severe IBS-C for six years, and a particular problem - incomplete evacuation - is my main symptom - indeed my only symptom really. I understand that IBS is very very common, but in all my thousands of conversations with doctors and on internet boards for sufferers such as this I have never come across anyone else who had this as their main symptom.I am basically trying to find out as much as I can about others with this symptom so I can try to make sense of it all and potentially find a treatment that would help. I have been in constant, severe physical discomfort for years now and my quality of life is very bad, and I am really getting desperate. I am SURE that one of the reasons that people like us are not getting treatment is that not enough is understood about what is actually going wrong in our bodies - IBS is really an unhelpful catch-all term in my opinion.Anyway - my questions. Does anyone else here suffer from incomplete evacuation after a bowel movement? And, if so, have you found that your IBS has got periodically and progressively worse over the years that you have had it???Mine have. My symptoms (the incomplete evacuation, constipation and physical discomfort) go along at a certain level, and then (after some minor stress event) will worsen, permanently. Many doctors have simply not believed me when I have told them this, and have certainly not heard of it happening to anyone else. Well, I believe me, and that's all that matters, but I do find it odd that I have never even come across anyone on one of these boards with my particular symptom (the IE and the periodic steady worsening), when one in 10 people are supposed to have IBSHowever, I recently saw a gastroenterologist who made some sense of this for me - she told me that the lower bowel has a certain capacity - I think she said 40mls or something - but what happens with IE is that the capacity becomes enlarged at a certain point (through e.g. stress induced IBS-constipation), to say 100mls, and then the body's sort of baseline for stopping going to the toilet is changed - it sort of "thinks it has finished" even when it has not. So even though the "stressor" has disappeared, the bowel remains distended and the body continues to "stop" going to the toilet at the wrong point. Then, the next time you are stressed, the capacity enlarges again (i.e. the constipation and discomfort gets worse) and it stays that way, even when the stress is gone. This fits my experience of IBS so exactly that I know it must be true. The way to treat the problem (she says) is to gradually reduce the capacity of the bowel - persuade it back to normal - there were other complicating factors that I won't bother going into now.But anyway, could you some of you let me know more about your experiences of IBS and particularly of incomplete evacuation, and also whether your IBS has got worse over the years? I really would be very grateful, as I think trying to understand what is going on with this particular symptom could help people like us find treatment.


----------



## mabelita (Oct 28, 2011)

hello evelyn,I am a doctor and I think your case is interesting.How old are you?.Iwould like to see your manometry results.Have you been on levsin before? mabelita


SeekingHope&Info said:


> I had my anorectal manometry test today. I had extremely weak muscle tone during the test segments requesting me to squeeze on a sensor that was inserted in my rectum. They also did an anal sensitivity test by inserting a balloon and increasingly inflating the balloon. I have not gone over this part with my doctor yet. As part of the muscle tone, they also had me 'cough' and bear down on the sensor. My muscles showed a little more promise on this portion of the test.Over all I feel that some part of the test were very subjective, especially the portion where I responded to the sensations of the balloon being inflated. It's one thing trying to respond to the very real sensation of when you need to have a BM and the sensations of urgency. I found that knowing that the balloon is not a real urgent/uncomfortable problem needing evacuation to be off-putting. I did tell them that I was finding all of this very difficult.Also, as I only had about 3-4 hrs. sleep (I had to get up at 4:00 AM to do my final prep enema!!), I unfortunately found a lot of it to be a blur.I was given an exercise to perform (Kegel for the anus) for the next 8 wks. I'm supposed to do this 10 sessions a day, 10 repetitions each session. If after 8 wks. I feel this hasn't improved, I'm supposed to see about using a biofeedback machine. My insurance will probably NOT pay for this, and it would cost me approx. $1,500.00 out of pocket.AND, they gave me a handout with the usual ubiquitous recommendations of increasing my fiber, after I've explained that I am in agony just now passing anything C or D.My test was ordered by a colon/rectal surgeon. I go back to my new gastroenterologist (my 3rd one) this coming Wednesday. He seems more accessible than the other two had been. So, despite everything I've been through, I am still optimistic that something can improve/change. In the meantime, I remain miserable from incomplete evacuation (D & C), constant bloating and lower left pelvic pain.Right now all I want is a good night's sleep to try and digest all of this. I would also love to be able to eat some food without extreme discomfort. I've lost 17 lbs. over the last 4-5 mos. and do not need to lose anymore.EvelynP.S. I will post sensitivity results and new doc's feedback when I get them.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mabelita this thread is almost 4 years old.... so you may not get a response...


----------

